# Not a shepherd, but what is he please? Husky / Wolfdog?



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi I lurk here, first time post.

I have a GSD and surf in for info and you guys look like professionals so I hope you can help me 

I have also seen some of the "usual" picture posts that must annoy you guys, is it a GSD? Is it a GSD mix? 

I think this is dog number 3 now so we are full up now of strays we tried to move him on but hey it's one of those.

I did some research and I am wondering is this a 1) Husky Mix 2) Wolf Dog Hybrid 3) Something else!

Some background information

1) Location: South Sinai, Egypt - near to Israel
2) Local wild dog's present: Sinai Saluki Types, "Baladi" Bedouin Mountain Dogs. 
3) Imported dog's present: GSD, doberman, Great Dane
4) Wild Species present, but rare: Arabian Wolf Arabian wolf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
5) Behavior: This dog is very quiet, rarely barks or makes many vocalisations and is very affectionate and seems different

The Egyptian wolf, while very elusive, is probably found in the various parts of the Sinai, but there are a few questionable reports from both the Eastern and Western Deserts.

Though little is known of the Egyptian variety, elsewhere, the Arabian Wolf is known to inhabit desert margins. In the Sinai, local Bedouins claim Wolves are only found in the mountains of the Southern Sinai, (which are all around me) where there has been at least one, recent sighting by reliable observers

Note: See here for some cool canine type animals that as they are nocturnal I rarely see The Wild Canines of Egypt

So guys please let me know, although this is not a GSD I know someone somewhere can give me a nudge in the right direction!

Tomorrow I will upload some photos of my Egyptian GSD so you can see what is looks like many years of breeding that might be of interest from a point of genetics but she is a pet 

Here is Alfie on his "Arabic" blanket LOL

Thanks so much guys :wub:

Here are images links as not sure if you can see them

http://s22.postimg.org/8u89ym01d/alfie.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/qstpgsmmt/alfie2.jpg


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a husky shepherd mix, with something else I can't identify thrown in. Not a wolfdog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks believe it or not husky dogs are super rare in the Egyptian desert as an import but we do get residents from Europe perhaps it has got saluki thrown in see photos here
Desert Bred Salukis in Israel

Side note: THE "NEGEV- TYPE" SALUKI HAS STRONG ROOTS IN THE REGION INCLUDING THE SINAI PENINSULA (sorry for capitals copy and pasted)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Pretty dog. Looks husky mix to me too.


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Pretty dog. Looks husky mix to me too.


Husky Mix he must be then however he does not suffer in the heat hardy as old boots

Chances of anything husky surrounded by desert is like finding a cactus in the arctic we suspect from speaking to people he has some link to Italy

Very pretty guy and the most unusual mixes I have seen, I cannot see the GSD in him at all personality or looks


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

The WTF is happening look :crazy:

Thanks for replies so far


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

"When you hear hoof beats, think horses, not zebras."

If huskies are as rare as you say the dog could very well be a mix with a dog like the grizzle colored Saluki you posted. If I remember correctly Salukis in the Far East aren't as set in type as those in North America. While they are all sighthounds, some can be more heavily built than what is seen in the North American show ring.


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

angelas said:


> "When you hear hoof beats, think horses, not zebras."
> 
> If huskies are as rare as you say the dog could very well be a mix with a dog like the grizzle colored Saluki you posted. If I remember correctly Salukis in the Far East aren't as set in type as those in North America. While they are all sighthounds, some can be more heavily built than what is seen in the North American show ring.


Thanks for your reply.

We are super lucky here in that we have native "wild" saluki type dogs not so lucky for them as they do struggle but for the most part bedouins look after them and they are bred for performance. Where possible educated people take them to spay and neuter 

Yes the sight hounds come in all large sizes and shapes 

They are what we call "baladi" which is Arabic for "local" or simply mountain dog. You guys would call them mixed breed but they are the most intelligent and loyal dogs ever. I need to really document them for sight hound lovers who would never see them.

If anyone wants to export them the easiest route is via Belgium take them all there are plenty of rescue groups here


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I agree he could also be a saluki shepherd mix. He has that leggy look. Salukis aren't nearly as common here in the US so you won't see many saluki mixes in shelters.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

egyptshepherdguy said:


> Thanks believe it or not husky dogs are super rare in the Egyptian desert as an import but we do get residents from Europe perhaps it has got saluki thrown in see photos here
> Desert Bred Salukis in Israel
> 
> Side note: THE "NEGEV- TYPE" SALUKI HAS STRONG ROOTS IN THE REGION INCLUDING THE SINAI PENINSULA (sorry for capitals copy and pasted)


OK. Now that you posted this picture - yeah, could definitely be Saluki mix. I love that last picture you posted of your dog. His eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

No wolf in that dog, fortunately. Looks like a Husky mix to me.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

He really does look like part Saluki. At first I thought he was under nourished, but these are lean dogs. The other part could be Husky? it just seems bizarre to have a northern breed in Egypt.


----------



## egyptshepherdguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Just to update I had a reply from a "wolf expert" who has said this is probably a Husky, Malamute, GSD mix 

He as settled in nice however the vet said he looks like local Arabian wolf dog mix that are different than European wolf

Oh well he is nice whatever he is


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

So glad to hear that he's settling in nicely! Post more pics cause he sure is pretty!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

angelas said:


> "When you hear hoof beats, think horses, not zebras."


LOL I like that...we have wild horse's out here.


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Looks like a Husky X Shepherd to me!


----------

